# Got my results, WTF?



## 46and2 (Oct 29, 2013)

So as I was afraid of, they only tested free test and total test.  No FSH, LH, etc.  

Total test: 284 ng/dl   Range: 175-781 (are you ****ing kidding me on this range?)
Free test:  0.26 nmol/L  Range: 0.11-0.66. That works out to 7.49 ng/dl with a range of 3.17 - 19.02. 

They said it's "on the low end of normal but still normal" so no follow-up visit needed.  So a waste of a co-pay and a week waiting on results.  So I guess my next step should be a full panel from a private testing place?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2013)

46and2 said:


> So as I was afraid of, they only tested free test and total test.  No FSH, LH, etc.
> 
> Total test: 284 ng/dl   Range: 175-781 (are you ****ing kidding me on this range?)
> Free test:  0.26 nmol/L  Range: 0.11-0.66. That works out to 7.49 ng/dl with a range of 3.17 - 19.02.
> ...



Ask them for a reference for that range. That isn't correct. It starts in the 300's I believe. Is there a reference provided on the blood work?


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2013)

My Dr gave me the same shit. Mine was 255. He said I needed to be below 250


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ask them for a reference for that range. That isn't correct. It starts in the 300's I believe. Is there a reference provided on the blood work?



This was from a call with the nurse who sounded perturbed that she was having to read it to me.  She even read it "en em oh ell slash ell" for nmol/L.  I'm trying to get a paper copy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2013)

Show up at the office.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 29, 2013)

Yup show up and ask for paper copy!


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going by there after work.  Thanks!


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok so I got the printout.  It looks like this:


LabResultUnitsReference RangeNormalityNotesFreeTestos0.26nmol/L0.11-0.66ALB4.5g/dL3.5-5.0SHBG16.70nmol/L13.30-89.50Males 20-50 YearsTESTOS TOT284.00ng/dl175.00-781.00


----------



## j2048b (Oct 29, 2013)

46and2 said:


> Ok so I got the printout.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> LabResultUnitsReference RangeNormalityNotesFreeTestos0.26nmol/L0.11-0.66ALB4.5g/dL3.5-5.0SHBG16.70nmol/L13.30-89.50Males 20-50 YearsTESTOS TOT284.00ng/dl175.00-781.00



Who was this thru? Labcorp, quest? Almost ever blood place has their own low and highs, try to find out who has a minimum pf 250 and a high of 1000 or 1150, then go to ur doc with that lab report... It will sho u as low where as this company still does not show u as on the low end... Ive been tested thru 3-4 different labs and because no one lab shares the same low and or high test level read outs they were all different... 

I say this from our last convo over on ironmag!


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 29, 2013)

The result doesn't say where it is from.  I can try and take a pic and sanitize the personal info out of it.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 29, 2013)

It's from Main Line Health Labs..


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 30, 2013)

Labcorp range is 348 to 1137


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 30, 2013)

The range on the bloods from my doc are like 290-1150
I was 292 and he said that was too low. 
Keep in mind it took going through 3 other idiot dr's before I found this one. 
My advise is to get another dr. 
Good luck bro


----------



## creekrat (Oct 31, 2013)

Any way you look at it your levels are low.  E2, fsh, lh and tsh would be nice to see.  At 284 our dr wouldn't have a problem starting trt with you.


----------



## 46and2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok so I talked to a clinic to see what they had to say. My new blood tests were interesting:

Total Test 399 ng/dL 348-1197

Free Test (Direct) 11.2 pg/mL 8.7-25.1

TSH 2.270 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500

LH 4.7 mIU/mL 1.7-8.6

E2 23.5 pg/mL 7.6-42.6

PSA 0.6 ng/mL 0.0-4.0

Total Cholesterol 270 mg/dL 100-199

HDL 51 mg/dL >39

LDL 191 mg/dL 0-99

Trig 139 mg/dL 0-149

VLDL Cholesterol 28 mg/dL 5-40

So a couple of things jump out at me. First is the 110 point jump in total test, although I guess that could be caused by the testers since the ranges are different? Second is the cholesterol numbers. Holy crap they look bad to me. I'm not overweight, I weight train and do BJJ, all my fats come from fish oil, nuts/seeds, and lean meat. My parents both have/had high cholesterol and took medication for it, so it may be genetic. I'm talking with the new doc tomorrow but I am really concerned about the cholesterol numbers. Any thoughts on lowering that naturally without statins?


----------



## j2048b (Nov 7, 2013)

46and2 said:


> Ok so I talked to a clinic to see what they had to say. My new blood tests were interesting:
> 
> Total Test 399 ng/dL 348-1197
> 
> ...



Idropped my total cholesterol from a 309 to a 239 in about 2 months with just DIET! No fish oil, or anything else... Dropped all almonds and fats because they for some reason even tho they r good fats cause my chol to go higher!

Diet, hydration,  fish oil, coq10, cardio...

There is a big list here somewhere if someone can link it as i cant find it...


----------



## creekrat (Nov 7, 2013)

Also, do not forget that cholesterol is the precursor of all hormones and that if you have a deficiency somewhwere down the line, your body will produce more cholesterol in an attempt to have it converted to the deficient hormone.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 7, 2013)

creekrat said:


> Also, do not forget that cholesterol is the precursor of all hormones and that if you have a deficiency somewhwere down the line, your body will produce more cholesterol in an attempt to have it converted to the deficient hormone.



This is part of the cholesterol side-chain cleavage of steroidogenesis correct? The P450 enzyme responsible for steroid production from DHEA, pregnenolone, DHEA, and vitamin D?


----------



## creekrat (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure exactly Doc but when we are low on any hormone, your body produces cholesterol for it to convert into the deficient hormone.  This process has many steps and if the body is incapable of converting the additional cholesterol it builds up and provides us with elevated cholesterol levels


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 7, 2013)

Heh. thats a pretty big jump.  I would do a third test. I am pretty sure rest has some to do with your levels varying from one day to the next. Not sure about them shifting that much.  I would do it again. 

Now at least for me my doc said anything under 300 and my insurance would cover it . I took three tests ranging from 330 to 291 . My doc had no problems giving it to me at the high end of those tests how ever it would be out of pocket . Insurance wont cover trt above 300 according to him


----------



## 46and2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I have an appointment this morning to go over the results.  We'll see what happens!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 7, 2013)

46and2 said:


> Thanks everyone.  I have an appointment this morning to go over the results.  We'll see what happens!



Good luck bro


----------



## 46and2 (Nov 7, 2013)

So the doc and I talked and we are going to try and boost me using Clomid.  He's also prescribing adex at .25mg once a week.  I'm excited and hopeful that this will help me out and get me to an optimum level and feeling good again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2013)

Best of luck


----------



## 46and2 (Dec 6, 2013)

Man, waiting for blood test results sucks.  Last time I had the results in 2 days.  I really don't feel like the Clomid helped though.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 6, 2013)

46and2 said:


> Man, waiting for blood test results sucks.  Last time I had the results in 2 days.  I really don't feel like the Clomid helped though.



Gl! Let us know!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah man hoping its good news brother. ....keep us posted.


----------



## 46and2 (Dec 6, 2013)

Got my labs back today.  I am a bit surprised at the numbers:

Testosterone, Serum:  1195 ng/dl  348-1197
Free Testosterone (Direct):  33.7 pg/mL  8.7-25.1 (HIGH)
LH:  11.9 mIU/mL  1.7-8.6 (HIGH)
Estradiol:  57.1 pg/mL  7.2-42.6 (HIGH)

So it appears I responded well to the Clomid.  My E2 is high, but I have read you cannot accurately test E2 while on Clomid.  If that is false, then I guess I needed a bit more than .25mg adex a week.  So I am scheduling an appointment with the doctor next week to go over the results.  My guess is we will ween me off of the Clomid and then retest after a while to see where my levels stand.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Why wouldn't you be able to test E2 while on clomid? Your serum testosterone levels are pretty high making you aromatize more so high E2 is completely understandable considering your adex dosage. 

What protocol did your doctor out you on for clomid? You've responded pretty well to it so far, hopefully once you come off you can maintain good levels . Good luck man


----------



## 46and2 (Dec 6, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Why wouldn't you be able to test E2 while on clomid? Your serum testosterone levels are pretty high making you aromatize more so high E2 is completely understandable considering your adex dosage.
> 
> What protocol did your doctor out you on for clomid? You've responded pretty well to it so far, hopefully once you come off you can maintain good levels . Good luck man



This was 50mg/day for 4 weeks, did the test 3 weeks in.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Was the E2 a sensitive assay or the normal do you know?


----------



## 46and2 (Dec 6, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Was the E2 a sensitive assay or the normal do you know?



It only says Roche ECLIA methodology.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

That's the standard E2 panel.


----------



## 46and2 (Dec 9, 2013)

So a weird update. Today was the best day I've had in forever. Did 1/2 of my strength training in the morning, took the wife and kid to a big hill to go sledding, rolled at BJJ for an hour, didn't get pissed when my boss emailed me about a problem, finished the second half of strength training, and I STILL feel like rolling or lifting or doing something. Never griped or snapped at my wife either. I'm starting my taper but it's probably too soon for that right?


----------



## Rip (Dec 9, 2013)

Your free TEST is below normal. 
I think the norm for TOTAL is about 270 ng/dl.

Quest diagnostics says 250-1100


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2013)

You gotta go to a doc who knows what he's dojng.  Some primary cares will prescribe it, almost all urologists will. Find right doc and go from thete


----------

